

Ask HN: 5 years 20k unique a month shut down or pivot?  - sergeym

My friend and I have started a independent analysis aggregation site about 5 years ago gold-speculator.com . Basically just for us and see what happens with it. We publish other analyst research and also aggregate with rss feeds.<p>We don't see any growth and it takes about an hour a day to post all the articles and it's not worth the amount of time we put into it. Should we just kill it or redo it and make it all automatic with rss feeds kinda like hacker news. What do u think?
======
jborden13
You're averaging < 11 people a day. It doesn't sound like this is something
that people want - I wouldn't invest more time in it. Just my opinion.

~~~
sergeym
ops sorry it's 20k visitors a month about 800 unique visitors a day

~~~
jborden13
Any monetization or signals that monetization is possible?

~~~
sergeym
we don't have a product it's basically a free research site so the only
monetization we get is from adwords which requires very high traffic to make
any money

~~~
jborden13
so i guess it depends on what your goal is. Is it to make money? To be a
highly trafficked site? To be a resource for a niche?

Money sounds rough unless you can get to some form of productization. I'm
don't know the size of the potential user base for what you are offering, so I
don't know how realistic a high number of users is or isn't. It sounds like
you're already a resource for a niche, and if you like that, then take the
burden off of yourself and automate as much as possible.

